# Help Needed -> http://uk.photo-calendar.co.uk/



## digitalirony (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Please could you help me with my website! I am creating a calendar website and would like as much feedback as I can get about the site and the process of uploading images. If anyone has a few minutes to spare could you please have a look at http://uk.photo-calendar.co.uk/ 

If you have a few minutes more please try registering and uploading a few images. If there are any problems please let me know.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## digitalirony (Jul 22, 2005)

No one able to help?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 22, 2005)

the site looks really good, but i dont think anyone here will be willing to upload images. i think youll find that a photographer is pretty protective over his work..

but the site is very cool! good work.

md


----------

